# Where do I get "My" Buckets ?



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I used to have at least a dozen of buckets. But thanks to those who wants to borrow and did not return. I am now getting frustrated every time I have to look for a bucket to use 

Actually, I know where to get some and to buy some cheap. Honestly, I am just hoping those who "borrowed" could be gentleman enough to return them.

This is really affecting the availability and my willingness to lend out any of my buckets to anyone else who may be in real need to use some temporarily.

You know who you are and thanks for your consideration for me and others.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Aahhh, yes the lending of the buckets, that never seem to find their way home....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I only send off buckets I know I won't need. Been there, done that, got the white hairs to prove it

Gordon a good guy. Hopefully those who borrowed his buckets will make the effort to return them.

Good luck my friend.

Anthony


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I " lost " a very nice rubbermaid cooler this way !


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

if ya want buckets i have at least 6 empty and clean salt buckets you can have. Pick up only


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been told (havent try it yet) that u can go to bakery at safeway and ask, they have the square ones with lids from egg whites i believe  oh and they are free


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, I've also heard that big food buckets are safe to use.

Once I clear out the gravel from my spare bucket you are welcome to that...but we know it is too far between Tsaw and Coquitlam. 

Hope everyone returns them to you! I hate it when people "borrow" my stuff but never bring it back...so I don't loan stuff out anymore (sad to say).


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the generosity. I know where to get them. $3 from HomeDepot 5 minutes from me won't harm my wallet either. That is not the point here  I love this forum because there are a lot of generous people here. 

Guess in the future I have to take a $10 deposit each to demonstrate sincerity of returning). When people ask to borrow do they really mean to take FF  I know in some cases, it does take some effort to return them - but that is just life.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

don't pay for buckets gordon, i'll give you a dozen for free. i take home a few every week from work.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Sliver, with all the nice people here, I know I could have 20 offers if I ask FF 

The problem is it will cost me more to drive to Mission then to pick up from HomeDepot - I practically live there and darn LeeValley is across the street 

Well, if you are around my neighbourhood. I will trade you a few for long fin BNP


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

that's a deal, next time i head out your way i'll bring a stack for you.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hahaha. Not a stack please or else I will be lending them away again  4 should be good, any more and I will be lending them away again.

Thanks,


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

charge a deposit on them from now on Gordon lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

The Styrofoam fish boxes are often free and will hold a lot of gravel.

I try to dry the gravel by spreading it out on a Polly tarp on the driveway on a sunny day.
2 - 5 gallon buckets on a 8 ft X 8 ft will dry on a nice day like we had today.
Just lift up one side to tumble the gravel every hour or so then spread it out again.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I have some buckets as well


----------

